# Itp Megan mayhems or gorilla silverbacks



## Brandon523 (Apr 7, 2016)

I am trying to decide which tire to go with was hoping someone on here has run both the backs and the mayhems. I'm going to go with a 30" tire on my brute 14" wheel and was wondering what everyone recommended. Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's a huge difference. 

You're going to have to supply us with a little more info, most importantly the types of terrain you ride most, and what percentage of time you spend in the mud vs on the trail.


----------



## Brandon523 (Apr 7, 2016)

Going to be about equal trail/mud time never will I just be in strictly mud unless I go to a competition some where. Sometimes prob a lil more trail ride through small mud holes

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 PM ----------

Want a all around aggressive mud tire that will do anything an not beat me to death


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

OG Laws


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd stick with something with a little less tread then. The Mayhems would be my choice between the two you mentioned.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

30" silverback will shake your teeth out below 5 mph. My son n law has them on his brute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

